
Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6.2 Now Available - Garbage
http://www.redhat.com/about/news/prarchive/2011/first-anniversary-of-red-hat-enterprise-linux-6
======
sciurus
Release Notes - [https://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-
US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/...](https://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-
US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/6.2_Release_Notes/index.html)

------
Garbage
What's new document [PDF] -
<http://www.redhat.com/f/pdf/RHEL_6_2_features_benefits.pdf>

------
jaryd
Countdown to CentOS update! Keep an eye out over here:
<http://qaweb.dev.centos.org/qa>

~~~
nodata
CentOS haven't even got around to releasing 6.1 yet! The CentOS 6.0 release
was delayed by 242 days(!)

Numbers are here: <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CentOS#Release_history>

Scientific Linux 6.1 on the other hand was released in July.

------
nodata
FreeIPA is now fully supported!

